# Found Baby Pigeon, Please help.



## Jody2906 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi my housemate brought home a baby pigeon, Im not sure how old he(?) is. I have read though a lot of this website and have tired to follow the advice people have given. Does anyone know of any where I can take him? I am in Winchester in hampshire. 

Thank you xx









(Im hoping that this picture comes out)


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't know where to take him. can he eat/fly? If he can he should be put back where he was found so the parents can continue raising him. If he's not injured, can fly, and eat by himself he will be fine.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

never mind!!! I see the picture now! he is way to young to be left alone!
DON'T PUT HIM OUTSIDE!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I dont think thats a pigeon. I think it's a wood pigeon. (?) I don't know european birds as well as I should.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, that little one is definitely still too young to have much chance of survival on it's own. It probably is a Wood Pigeon, and we should be able to help you find a place for it. Stand by .. meanwhile, there are lots of good threads here about caring for young Wood Pigeons that should be helpful to you.

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jody, 
that is a baby Wood Pigeon. Can you put it on some form of heat while we sort out where you can take it.
You can use either a water bottle wrapped in a towel, or fill a sock with rice and microwave it for a minute until it's warm, and put this next to the baby, making sure it's not too hot to burn. It would be best to put it in a box with air holes punched in the sides and kept quiet.
It will need to be fed though if you haven't found help immediately.

Ideally you could feed it something like ready brek type of cereal mixed in warm water to body heat, not too hot. It should be like a custardy consistency. Woodie babies feed by putting their beaks into their parents beak, and so one way of getting it to take food is to get a babies teet/nipple, and let the baby put it's beak in and suck up the feed.
An easier thing might be at the age of this baby is to feed defrosted peas.

Warm them by putting them in some hot water and hold the baby on your lap, gently prise open the beak with your nail, or if you gently squeeze the sides of it's beak at the base, it will open it for you.
Then just pop a pea into the mouth and let it roll to the back of the throat so it will swallow. You need to feed about 20/30 peas every four hours roughly to keep it going.

I'll have a look at the UK Resouces section to see if there is a rescue centre near you that will help young Woodies.
Keep in touch.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

There is this rescue centre but it maybe about 19/20 miles from you.
Hampshire Animal Rescue Team
16 Dellands
Overton
Basingstoke
Hampshire.
RG25 3LB

Tel: 01256 770438

Give them a call and ask if they will help a baby Woodie. They may know of somewhere else if not. Some places collect but I don't know if this one does.

Let us know how you get on and someone else might know of other places, so keep an eye on this thread. Thanks for helping this baby by the way.


----------



## Jody2906 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for your help, he has made it through the night and seems pretty happy. That rescue center has said that they will take him in, so I am just waiting for my boyfriend to come home so he can drive us there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please let us know how you get along! His beak looks a bit scissored, it makes me wonder whether there is canker or a calcium deficiency?


----------



## Jody2906 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi I took him to the rescue place and they said that it looked like the fall from the tree had broken his beak. She said she will see what she can do for him, apparently she is also looking after some dove babies so I think he is in good hands. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done, Jody! He should be young enough for the beak to be fixed.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done, thanks so much for what you and your boyfriend did for this baby.


----------

